# [SOLVED] timeout bei rp-pppoe

## Morph01

Hallo erstmal,

Ich habe jetzt gentoo installiert, inklusive aller module für netzwerkkarten, pppoe usw. Meine Netzwerkkarten werden auch bei ifconfig angezeigt. 

rp-pppoe ist installiert und adsl habe ich mit adsl-setup konfiguriert. Wenn ich jetzt aber dsl mit adsl-start starten will, bekomme ich nach einiger zeit einen timeout.

Würde mich *wirklich* freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.8.

Mein Netzwerkadapter ist der nForce3 250, offizielle Treiber sind installiert.Last edited by Morph01 on Tue Oct 26, 2004 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AbsturZ

probier mal die kernelmodule aus, die laufen bei meinem nforce 2 wunderbar ...

zu finden unter:

Device Drivers --> Networking support -->Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

hoffe das hilft 

anderenfalls, was zeigt denn zum beispiel ein:

pppoe -I ethX -A 

an ?

----------

## Morph01

Die hatte ich vor den offiziellen nforce treibern, hat an meiner situation nichts geändert. Außerdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass es an den nforce-treibern liegt, weil der Netzwerkadapter ja bei ifconfig angezeigt wird.

Ich hab jetzt mal 'pppoe -I eth0 -A' ausgeführt und damit folgendes rausgekriegt:

```
Access-Concentrator: BONX11-erx

Got a cookie: 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 

c9

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:90:1a:10:15:39

--------------------------------------------------

Access-Concentrator: BONX11-erx

Got a cookie: 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 

c9

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:90:1a:10:15:39

--------------------------------------------------

```

Ausserdem hab ich 'pppoe -I eth0 -T 20 -D pppoe.log > /dev/null' ausgeführt und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen:

```

rp-pppoe-3.5

20:34:16.947 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 4

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00                                       ....

20:34:17.009 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 38

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

01 02 00 0a 42 4f 4e 58 31 31 2d 65 72 78 01 01   ....BONX11-erx..

00 00 01 04 00 10 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da   ......(.66.k.R..

f0 8c eb 36 12 c9                                 ...6..

20:34:17.009 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 24

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

01 01 00 00 01 04 00 10 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52   ........(.66.k.R

bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9                           .....6..

20:34:18.645 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 1319 length 0

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

20:34:23.644 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 24

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

01 01 00 00 01 04 00 10 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52   ........(.66.k.R

bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9                           .....6..

20:34:23.960 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADS sess-id 1340 length 38

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

01 01 00 00 01 02 00 0a 42 4f 4e 58 31 31 2d 65   ........BONX11-e

72 78 01 04 00 10 28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da   rx....(.66.k.R..

f0 8c eb 36 12 c9                                 ...6..

20:34:25.007 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 20

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 01 38 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.8.........#..

1b df bc 3a                                       ...:

20:34:28.124 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 20

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 01 39 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.9.........#..

1b df bc 3a                                       ...:

20:34:29.151 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 16

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 aa 5d 97 9b   .!...........]..

20:34:29.156 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 16

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 aa 5d 97 9b   .!...........]..

20:34:30.726 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 16

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 d4 05 06 aa 5d 97 9b   .!...........]..

20:34:31.218 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 20

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 01 3a 00 12 01 04 05 d4 03 04 c0 23 05 06   .!.:.........#..

1b df bc 3a                                       ...:

20:34:31.289 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 10

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 0a 00 00 08 1b df bc 3a                     .!.......:

20:34:32.056 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 7

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

(PAP Authentication Frame -- Contents not dumped)

20:34:32.057 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 6

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 05 3b 00 04                                 .!.;..

20:34:32.114 RCVD PPPoE Session (8864) SESS sess-id 1340 length 6

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

c0 21 06 02 00 04                                 .!....

20:34:32.124 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 1340 length 0

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

20:34:32.124 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADT sess-id 1340 length 47

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

02 03 00 17 52 65 63 65 69 76 65 64 20 50 41 44   ....Received PAD

54 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 70 65 65 72 01 04 00 10 28   T from peer....(

fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9      .66.k.R.....6..

```

Hoffe, du kannst damit etwas anfangen.

----------

## Morph01

Hab adsl-start jetzt mal mit DEBUG=1 ausgeführt, im protokoll steht dann etwas von einem "PAP authentification error" (oder so ähnlich). Benutzername und passwort sind aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit richtig.

----------

## boris64

hi,

also der output von dem 

```
pppoe -I eth0 -A
```

sagt deutlich aus, dass dein pc das dsl-modem bzw. den dsl-anschluss

über die netzwerkkarte "eth0" erkennt/findet, sprich:

die hardware sollte soweit korrekt eingerichtet sein.

-> ich würde also benutzername&passwort echt nochmal überprüfen

oder im zweifelsfall einfach nochmal "adsl-setup" ausführen.

viel glück  :Wink: 

----------

## Morph01

Hab das

```
 DEBUG=1 adsl-start 
```

  nochmal gemacht, diesmal kam das hier bei raus:

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Mon Oct 25 21:22:25 UTC 2004

Output of uname -a

Linux Steffens Computer 2.6.8 #4 Tue Oct 12 18:48:21 UTC 2004 x86_64 12  GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:61:61:3F:02  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3252 (3.1 Kb)  TX bytes:2568 (2.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:61:61:3E:EE  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Memory:fb000000-0 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:80.133.116.93  P-t-P:217.5.98.50  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:1350 (1.3 Kb)  TX bytes:1110 (1.0 Kb)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty            11136  0 

ppp_async              12160  1 

crc_ccitt               2816  1 ppp_async

rtc                    13320  0 

vfat                   14720  0 

fat                    48192  1 vfat

ntfs                  124104  2 

bsd_comp                6528  0 

ppp_deflate             6912  0 

zlib_deflate           23576  1 ppp_deflate

zlib_inflate           22272  1 ppp_deflate

pppoe                  15360  0 

pppox                   4496  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            31904  10 ppp_synctty,ppp_async,bsd_comp,ppp_deflate,pppoe,pppox

slhc                    8192  1 ppp_generic

sk98lin               156204  0 

nvnet                  72744  0 

snd_ioctl32            17920  0 

snd_pcm               104204  1 snd_ioctl32

snd_page_alloc         13328  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              26376  1 snd_pcm

snd_ac97_codec         73348  0 

snd                    58856  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ac97_codec

nvsound              1851728  0 

soundcore              11424  2 snd,nvsound

ide_cd                 43424  0 

cdrom                  40744  1 ide_cd

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

217.5.98.50     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.5.98.50     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ppp0

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 217.237.150.97

nameserver 194.25.2.129

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=GMX/ka1167-538@online.de

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach  mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user GMX/ka1167-538@online.de lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 3

Using interface ppp1

Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-5659/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 5720

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-5659/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 5720), status = 0x1

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Extract from /var/log/messages

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x7ea9ec8a]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 ""]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: PAP authentication succeeded

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 80.133.112.207>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 80.133.112.207>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 80.133.112.207>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x53 <addr 217.5.98.50>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x53 <addr 217.5.98.50>]

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: local  IP address 80.133.112.207

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: remote IP address 217.5.98.50

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 6213)

Oct 17 21:55:50 Steffens Computer pppd[6207]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 6213), status = 0x1

Oct 17 21:56:56 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 17 21:56:56 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: Using interface ppp1

Oct 17 21:56:56 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct 17 21:57:27 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 17 21:57:27 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: Connection terminated.

Oct 17 21:57:31 Steffens Computer pppoe[6246]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Oct 17 21:57:31 Steffens Computer pppd[6236]: Exit.

Oct 17 21:57:34 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 17 21:57:34 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: Using interface ppp1

Oct 17 21:57:34 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct 17 21:58:05 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 17 21:58:05 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: Connection terminated.

Oct 17 21:58:09 Steffens Computer pppoe[6464]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Oct 17 21:58:09 Steffens Computer pppd[6460]: Exit.

Oct 17 21:58:59 Steffens Computer rc-scripts: ppp0 is already up

Oct 17 21:59:04 Steffens Computer rc-scripts: ERROR:  "net.ppp0" has not yet been started.

Oct 18 22:41:00 Steffens Computer ppp_generic: Unknown parameter `#PPP-Basis'

Oct 18 22:41:00 Steffens Computer pppoe: Unknown parameter `#PPP'

Oct 18 22:41:00 Steffens Computer ppp_deflate: Unknown parameter `#Datenkompression'

Oct 22 15:50:13 Steffens Computer ppp_generic: Unknown parameter `#PPP-Basis'

Oct 22 15:50:13 Steffens Computer pppoe: Unknown parameter `#PPP'

Oct 22 15:50:13 Steffens Computer ppp_deflate: Unknown parameter `#Datenkompression'

Oct 22 15:52:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5433]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 22 15:52:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5433]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 22 15:52:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5433]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Oct 22 18:01:57 Steffens Computer ppp_generic: Unknown parameter `#PPP-Basis'

Oct 22 18:01:57 Steffens Computer pppoe: Unknown parameter `#PPP'

Oct 22 18:01:57 Steffens Computer ppp_deflate: Unknown parameter `#Datenkompression'

Oct 22 18:09:14 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 22 18:09:14 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 22 18:09:14 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Oct 22 18:09:24 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 22 18:09:24 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: Using interface ppp1

Oct 22 18:09:24 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct 22 18:09:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 22 18:09:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: using channel 3

Oct 22 18:09:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Using interface ppp2

Oct 22 18:09:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Connect: ppp2 <--> /dev/pts/2

Oct 22 18:09:45 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:09:45 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 22 18:09:45 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: Connection terminated.

Oct 22 18:09:48 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:09:49 Steffens Computer pppoe[7490]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Oct 22 18:09:49 Steffens Computer pppd[7482]: Exit.

Oct 22 18:09:51 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:09:54 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:09:55 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 22 18:09:55 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: Connection terminated.

Oct 22 18:09:57 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:09:59 Steffens Computer pppoe[7558]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Oct 22 18:09:59 Steffens Computer pppd[7548]: Exit.

Oct 22 18:10:00 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:10:03 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:10:06 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:10:09 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:10:12 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x7f7721c2>]

Oct 22 18:10:15 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 22 18:10:15 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Connection terminated.

Oct 22 18:10:15 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Oct 22 18:10:15 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-7612/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 7675

Oct 22 18:10:19 Steffens Computer pppoe[7675]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Oct 22 18:10:19 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-7612/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 7675), status = 0x1

Oct 22 18:10:19 Steffens Computer pppd[7671]: Exit.

Oct 22 18:18:09 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 22 18:18:09 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: using channel 4

Oct 22 18:18:09 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 22 18:18:09 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Oct 22 18:18:10 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:13 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:16 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:19 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:22 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:25 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:28 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:31 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:34 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:37 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xc4279b0f>]

Oct 22 18:18:40 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 22 18:18:40 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Connection terminated.

Oct 22 18:18:40 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Oct 22 18:18:40 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-7759/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 7820

Oct 22 18:18:44 Steffens Computer pppoe[7820]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Oct 22 18:18:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-7759/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 7820), status = 0x1

Oct 22 18:18:44 Steffens Computer pppd[7816]: Exit.

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: using channel 1

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: Using interface ppp0

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppoe[5418]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Oct 25 21:18:22 Steffens Computer pppoe[5418]: PPP session is 570

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x9c127a82>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x61 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x5045831f>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x61 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x5045831f>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x9c127a82>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x9c127a82]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="GMX/ka1167-538@online.de" password=<hidden>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x5045831f]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 ""]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: PAP authentication succeeded

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 80.133.116.93>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 80.133.116.93>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 80.133.116.93>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0xff <addr 217.5.98.50>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0xff <addr 217.5.98.50>]

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: local  IP address 80.133.116.93

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: remote IP address 217.5.98.50

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 5420)

Oct 25 21:18:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5414]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 5420), status = 0x1

Oct 25 21:20:48 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 25 21:20:48 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: Using interface ppp1

Oct 25 21:20:48 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct 25 21:21:19 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 25 21:21:19 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: Connection terminated.

Oct 25 21:21:23 Steffens Computer pppoe[5447]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Oct 25 21:21:23 Steffens Computer pppd[5442]: Exit.

Oct 25 21:22:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct 25 21:22:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: using channel 3

Oct 25 21:22:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Using interface ppp1

Oct 25 21:22:25 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct 25 21:22:26 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:29 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:32 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:35 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:38 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:41 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:44 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:47 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:50 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:53 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xd3b42420>]

Oct 25 21:22:56 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Oct 25 21:22:56 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Connection terminated.

Oct 25 21:22:56 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Oct 25 21:22:56 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]:   script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-5659/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 5720

Oct 25 21:23:00 Steffens Computer pppoe[5720]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Oct 25 21:23:00 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-5659/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 5720), status = 0x1

Oct 25 21:23:00 Steffens Computer pppd[5716]: Exit.

Mon Oct 25 21:23:00 UTC 2004

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

21:22:25.402 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 58 16 00 00               ........X...

21:22:25.461 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 46

SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39 DestAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02

01 02 00 0a 42 4f 4e 58 31 31 2d 65 72 78 01 03   ....BONX11-erx..

00 04 58 16 00 00 01 01 00 00 01 04 00 10 28 fb   ..X...........(.

36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9         66.k.R.....6..

21:22:25.461 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 32

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 58 16 00 00 01 04 00 10   ........X.......

28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9   (.66.k.R.....6..

21:22:30.461 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 32

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 58 16 00 00 01 04 00 10   ........X.......

28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9   (.66.k.R.....6..

21:22:40.459 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 32

SourceAddr 00:0d:61:61:3f:02 DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:15:39

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 58 16 00 00 01 04 00 10   ........X.......

28 fb 36 36 fb 6b 88 52 bb da f0 8c eb 36 12 c9   (.66.k.R.....6..

[/code]

Weiss jemand, was das bedeutet?

```

```

----------

## AbsturZ

 *Quote:*   

> ppp0 Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol 
> 
> inet addr:80.133.116.93 P-t-P:217.5.98.50 Mask:255.255.255.255 
> 
> UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1 
> ...

 

du bist doch online, also wo ist das problem ???

btw edit funktion kann man auch mal verwenden   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Morph01

Das Problem ist, dass ich nach einiger Zeit die Meldung "Timed Out" bekomme und keine pakete zu niemandem senden kann.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boris64

was dein netzwerk (eth0/eth1) angeht, ist dir aber schon aufgefallen,

dass deine netzwerkkarten keine ip-adresse haben, oder (s.o)?

----------

## Morph01

Tja, es geht jetzt, fragt mich nicht warum. Ich hab gerebootet und dann hat es funktioniert, trotzdem danke an alle.

----------

